# [Followers Victory] Majora's Mask Mafia



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

The sun sets over Termina.

*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia*

The sun is slowly rising. 

Discovered in the middle of the town is the smoldering, trampled remains of [O].

*[O] was a resident. You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, from what I've heard of other Mafia players, the first day is the hardest, so maybe just 

*Abstain*

Unless anyone can come up with a good reason to lynch someoone on day 1, of course.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia*

Alright, very little information here, but I have a hasty assumption. As frequently as people neglect their night actions (Dragonair you had better be on the ball this time!), it seems relatively unlikely that both the Fierce Deity and the Mystery Mask would have either forgotten or elected not to use their action.

I suppose it's plausible that the Mystery Mask decided to be a good guy and so they both decided to save their night actions, or that the Mystery Mask has forgone his kill to confuse the Residents, but I think it's at least a distinct possibility that he has chosen something other than the bow.

Something else to think about: if anyone tried to heal [O], keep in mind that your role may have been blocked by the Mystery Mask. You don't have to reveal that information now if it exists, just think about it while we're discussing things.



			
				Cheatmaster said:
			
		

> *Abstain*


That's a bit preemptive, isn't it? It's true that the first day is always the hardest, but that doesn't mean we can't try our best to seek out information.

This game isn't as worrying as some others with the distinct lack of kill roles (one bad one, one good one, one that probably isn't a kill role and could still be on our side), so I'm not _especially_ concerned with abstaining, but I really think we ought to let the discussion play out a bit before making a decision.

Plus, abstaining without doing anything else is _boring_. Live a little, guys!


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Hmmmm....smoldering and trampled...that doesn't seem like a mafia kill, but...ouch. There are 4-5 mafia, including the Blast Mask and ???, correct? Worst case, [O] was either a healer or the Mask of Truth. We know he isn't a lover or Captain's Hat (I keep switching between regular mafia terms and these). We actually have a 1/3 or a bit larger chance of hitting mafia with randlynch. Of course, [O] could have been the Blast Mask, which would be good, or the Fierce Deity Mask could've activated the Keaton...
And at Cheatmaster, while it isn't too suspicious to abstain on the first day, abstaining _on the first post_, before anything is said, is suspicioius. Of course, you could be an alien, trying to set us up to lynch you, but...I'm thinking this out too much now aren't I


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Leafstorm said:


> Hmmmm....smoldering and trampled...that doesn't seem like a mafia kill, but...ouch. There are 4-5 mafia, including the Blast Mask and ???, correct? Worst case, [O] was either a healer or the Mask of Truth. We know he isn't a lover or Captain's Hat (I keep switching between regular mafia terms and these). We actually have a 1/3 or a bit larger chance of hitting mafia with randlynch. Of course, [O] could have been the Blast Mask, which would be good, or the Fierce Deity Mask could've activated the Keaton...


It doesn't sound like Vigilante (Fierce Deity) or Mystery Mask either, unless I'm missing something from a lack of familiarity with the game. Definitely not the latter though just by descriptions - Mystery Mask's kills use a bow. If the descriptions are actually indicative of anything, then I think mafia would be most likely because Majora's Mask could send out the two Garos to trample him. Er, if they're not just floating masks. Are they? Plus burnt and trampled doesn't sound like the Vigilante at all, since he's a good guy.

Based on that description (again, if it means anything), I'd imagine it would be safe to rule out an alien.

1/3 is pretty good for a just-mafia chance - plus we might hit an inactive Keaton, or the Couple's Mask, or a couple of other roles that we don't necessarily need.

_Can_ vigilantes activate aliens? I thought only mafia kills could do that.



Leafstorm said:


> I'm thinking this out too much now aren't I


Judging by the entirety of his post, he's new. That doesn't necessarily mean anything about his skills, but it's a factor.

Mafia don't really want to abstain, anyway. I see aliens abstain a lot, but I don't know why, because the more innocents die the more likely it is the mafia will hit them. I think active aliens in particular are more likely to be pro-lynch to get more attention.

I don't find it that odd, but if we don't have any other leads...



Leafstorm said:


> I'm thinking this out too much now aren't I


No way! It's funner that way, and longer posts get more people in on the discussion, which gives them means more time to slip up.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

According to Butterfree in her list of mafia rules, yes, a vigilante can activate an alien. Mawile might do it a bit differently though, so we have to be careful. Now that I think about it, Couple's Mask is almost detrimental to the residents' goals: the ability is entirely useless in this game and they want to be the only two left. I suppose the more residents, the better, but...right now we have to think about what ??? chose...I imagine the hammer, but you can never be too sure.
(This is my first mafia game :P)


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Hiikaru said:


> _Can_ vigilantes activate aliens? I thought only mafia kills could do that.


For me, any way someone can be killed by activates the alien.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Mawile said:


> For me, any way someone can be killed by activates the alien.


Does that include healer clashes?


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Leafstorm said:


> Does that include healer clashes?


Except that.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Leafstorm said:


> According to Butterfree in her list of mafia rules, yes, a vigilante can activate an alien.





Mawile said:


> For me, any way someone can be killed by activates the alien.


Hmm! That's a scary thought then. I've seen a lot of vigilantes either totally neglect their roles or decide they were too afraid of killing innocents to do anything, though. 



Leafstorm said:


> Now that I think about it, Couple's Mask is almost detrimental to the residents' goals: the ability is entirely useless in this game and they want to be the only two left. I suppose the more residents, the better, but...right now we have to think about what ??? chose...I imagine the hammer, but you can never be too sure.
> (This is my first mafia game :P)


Well, the more residents we lose, the closer the mafia gets to winning, but yeah, other than that lovers are no good.

If I were the Mystery Mask, I wouldn't have taken the hammer because it seems like it would be too difficult to use effectively, but maybe a different player could figure out how to use it. The other three are all pretty good though. I might also rule out Pegasus boots due to the chance factor, and it's sort of unlikely that he has a bow since we have two kills missing, but that could be due to any number of other things.

Oh yeah, and I completely forgot that we're allowed to talk outside of the thread. I wonder how many plots are going on right under our noses...

Hey Mawile, as long as you're here, can people talk privately during the night, too?

(Nice! My first game ended yesterday. Congratulations on being integrated into the mafia. =P )


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Hiikaru said:


> Hey Mawile, as long as you're here, can people talk privately during the night, too?


Not unless you're a follower or the Couple's Mask.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Hiikaru said:


> Judging by the entirety of his post, he's new. That doesn't necessarily mean anything about his skills, but it's a factor.


That assumption is true, this is my second game of Mafia, and the other I died on day 2 so I'm pretty much Mafia No0b


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

As far as I can see, we don't seem to have any real leads at the moment, so for the time being I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

I'll *abstain* too, as there's no leads.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain* there are no leads. Poor [O]


----------



## Mai (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



> As frequently as people neglect their night actions (Dragonair you had better be on the ball this time!), it seems relatively unlikely that both the Fierce Deity and the Mystery Mask would have either forgotten or elected not to use their action.


_Hey!_ But no no don't abstain. I don't know what to do either, but don't abstain yet. 

On the mystery mask thing, I would choose Pegasus boots since it doesn't clash if I could use it every night. So I don't really think that it's that surprising there's not that many kills. 

Also, uh, Cheatmaster, it's kind of suspicious to abstain off the bat. Not a good idea.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

[O] just keeps dying first night!

As Leafstorm pointed out, we have a pretty decent chance with randomlynch. Nothing particularly strikes me as odd here; we've got a bunch of bandwagon abstains, but everyone is doing it, so....

Well, saying something like "Poor [O]" could be a sarcastic mafia member laughing behind our backs, but, eh.

Random.org chooses 3, or Zora of Termina, who hasn't participated yet. Any objections?



> On the mystery mask thing, I would choose Pegasus boots since it doesn't clash if I could use it every night. So I don't really think that it's that surprising there's not that many kills.


That was kind of my point there; the Mystery Mask has some other tempting options other than the bow, plus there's only one kill, so he probably chose one of the other three.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

HEY
Just because I've only now had a chance to actually post... *hiss*

Anyway, I've got a damn good reason to nominate _you_, Hiikaru. Since you seem so eager to lynch. But I'm going to *abstain* for now, just because _there is no reason to lynch anyone yet._


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, I really don't have much to contribute that hasn't already been said....

I believe I'll *Abstain.*


----------



## Mai (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Meh. *It's only the first day.* I just saw the thread. It's probably the same with Zora.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Zora of Termina said:


> HEY
> Just because I've only now had a chance to actually post... *hiss*
> 
> Anyway, I've got a damn good reason to nominate _you_, Hiikaru. Since you seem so eager to lynch. But I'm going to *abstain* for now, just because _there is no reason to lynch anyone yet._


For the most part, I think Hiikaru was only going for randlynch, since as I've said before, we do have a pretty good chance. _But,_ I suppose abstaining (this is _not_ my final vote) wouldn't be the worst idea.

EDIT: I changed the only a few people have posted part. No, I did not edit anything other than that.


----------



## Mai (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

If we're going to randylunch, what about Cheatmaster? He just came in and abstained, though he waas the first one to post...


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Cheatmaster strikes me as overly suspicious...as in too suspicious to lynch. Even if it's only a lack of experience...maybe we should just keep this in the back of our heads.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

Oh, alright, Zora, way to ruin my whole plan. 8C

I'm not entirely opposed to abstaining either considering it's the first day and things aren't too dangerous just yet, but if we can agree on someone to lynch, it would be nice to get any scrap of information, even if it's just "you suck this guy was so innocent."

Cheatmaster is certainly suspicious, and we might consider lynching him, but I'm sort of inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt as a new member... "Too suspicious to lynch" is a factor here too.



> EDIT: I changed the only a few people have posted part. No, I did not edit anything other than that.


As a subscriber, I can vouch for this, but you know, feel free to double post in this game.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

I say poor [O] because well, he died... and as you said they keep dying first, so it must really suck.

Though Cheatmaster was quick to abstain, so was I. It's too early to lynch someone, and from my experience it's pretty common not to lynch on the first day.


I think I agree with Zora, Hiikaru is pretty quick to start with the killing.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



Charizard2K said:


> I say poor [O] because well, he died... and as you said they keep dying first, so it must really suck.


Just an idea. It's day one and I'm trying to look for clues everywhere. I'm not actually particularly suspicious of you right now.

Even if we don't lynch anyone today (which, looking at the time, I don't suppose we will now), anything we find could be potentially useful in the future. [O] died for a reason, people are saying what they're saying for a reason. Just because we can't see why doesn't mean we can't look.

I almost said something about [O] too, so.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				The Dreaded Edit Button said:
			
		

> I think I agree with Zora, Hiikaru is pretty quick to start with the killing.


Hey, you can't just sneak in a go at me while I'm not looking. 8[

If we lynch someone, we have a chance at information. If we don't lynch someone, we get no chance of information. It's pretty basic.

We could possibly lynch someone useful, but we could also lynch a bad guy, and if we actually do start to gain majority on someone useful, they always have the chance to roleclaim rather than die, and if they do then I'm totally willing to backtrack and reconsider my vote. It's a risk you have to take, you know?

I'm not abstaining because we already have enough of that, but I think we've pretty much exhausted the possibilities here and no one's really so suspicious that we can get a turnaround before the end. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 1]*

No one was lynched.

*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## .... (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Night 1]*

The sun is slowly rising. 

Discovered in the middle of the town is a body ridden with puncture wounds, revealed to be dragonair.

Nearby, there is a body slumped over a fence with a white burn mark obscuring most of the back and head, revealed to be Charizard2K. Upon closer inspection, it appears that some sort of light created the deadly burn.

Ouch.

*dragonair was a resident. **Charizard2K was a resident.** You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Two new kills tonight... and no leads. Hm.
So, what do you think? Should we lynch?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Burned by light? ...that's new...Well, we should definitely lynch. We're losing our majority on the mafia, and what's more, we have a greater chance. From the flavor text (Mawile, will the flavor text actually ever tell anything?), we can guess that ??? took the bow and shot dragonair (puncture wounds). Charizard2K...not completely sure about that. I wonder if the mafia chose not to kill anybody, to cause confusion...light isn't a very mafia-ish, evil weapon, but puncture wounds...Should we start roleclaiming?


----------



## .... (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Leafstorm said:


> (Mawile, will the flavor text actually ever tell anything?)


Yes, actually.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Mawile said:


> Yes, actually.


That's going to be useful. Wait, is it for every kill (like a mafia-ish way of killing for their kill) or specific kills like lovers and such?


----------



## .... (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Leafstorm said:


> That's going to be useful. Wait, is it for every kill (like a mafia-ish way of killing for their kill) or specific kills like lovers and such?


Every kill.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I agree that we should definitely consider lynching, but we should be careful.

The evil mafia really shouldn't be killing people with light, and someone with a bow wouldn't do that either. A bow of light? No. Puncture wound could be mafia (bullets? Knives?), but they sounds quite a bit like the Mystery Mask (although you know, it's kind of odd that the Mystery Mask would collect all his arrows from the body. Maybe he doesn't want us to realize it's him).

Since the death descriptions do mean something, we should at least be very cautious of inadvertently activating an alien.



> I wonder if the mafia chose not to kill anybody


Mawile, can the mafia do this?

If they can, they might have done it to make us worry about a Keaton, not realizing there would be so many deaths in the morning. Although, Keatons and Vigilantes can activate them too.

Anyway, in the spirit of not activating  a potential alien, maybe we ought to do an entirely random lynch instead of waiting for someone to act suspicious.


----------



## .... (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Hiikaru said:


> Mawile, can the mafia do this?


Yeah, actually. Or they might just forget.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

So we have a forgetful or sneaky mafia, or an alien, or a lucky healer. Or the death descriptions don't mean what we think they mean and the Mystery Mask isn't out for blood after all. That's really too many options for my liking.

But guys, two deaths. We've got at best an active vigilante and a mafia, which is bad enough, and at worst, those two as well as an activated Keaton and a Mystery Mask with a bow. The first day wasn't too bad but it's obviously only going to go downhill from here. We have got to do something.

If someone else wants to choose a random lynch or bring up anything else, you had better pay attention. I don't want us to finally choose someone to lynch only for the clock to run out before we can get majority vote.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Alright, I believe Flora and Manic Fame are the only ones not to have posted by now. I'm going to give Flora some leeway here as a game she's GMing recently started and she's getting a lot of questions, and so, I'm voting *Manic Fame*.

If anyone is opposed to this, please choose someone else.

These games only last so long and we need to do something or Majora is going to take over. Come on, guys. It's a game. Play. :C


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I'll vote *Manic Fame* too.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Bleh. Bandwagoning. *Manic Fame.*


Leafstorm said:


> Should we start roleclaiming?


*cough*
And adding to that, because Mawile says flavor text is important, the Fierce Deity's Mask and/or ??? but only if he's aligned with good should kill again tonight to see if it's similar or something.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

We clearly don't have any other leads, so I'll go with *Manic Fame* too.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Leafstorm said:


> *cough*


Hmm, well, I think we already have a decision for today, so I'd think the only thing roleclaiming would change is who the mafia kills tonight (unless someone's inspected Manic Fame or something). We should probably start with that by tomorrow, though. If we can get three kills per night (judging by descriptions, this might be the case), then we don't have long, and some of the roles could really help us out here if they came out in the open.



Leafstorm said:


> And adding to that, because Mawile says flavor text is important, the Fierce Deity's Mask and/or ??? but only if he's aligned with good should kill again tonight to see if it's similar or something.


Concurred. We won't necessarily know who was which kill, but with three different kill descriptions floating around, we ought to be able to figure this out.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Hm.. I to shall vote for *Manic Fame*

It's not like we got anything else to go on.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

We have a 5/10 vote for Manic Fame. D:


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Leafstorm said:


> We have a 5/10 vote for Manic Fame. D:


D:

That's not quite most, but we have one abstain as well for six total votes, so we really ought to get majority here. I hope it's enough, anyway. Two days without doing anything is kind of...

Gogogo everyone! We can win this game, but only if we work for it!


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Pff, ignore the part where I said we had an abstain. 8[ I'm playing too many mafia games.

Still, five votes is a lot and some people aren't even paying attention to this so they shouldn't even count against majority.


----------



## .... (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

No one was lynched.

*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## .... (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Night 2]*

The sun is slowly rising. 

Discovered in the middle of the town is werefish5, with an abnormally large gaping wound in its back. Upon closer inspection, the wound was created by a dual-handed sword.

Nearby, the body of Leafstorm is discovered, strangled to death, surrounded with char marks and moths fluttering around him. 

*werefish5 was a resident. **Leafstorm was a resident.** You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

...Well, darn. Two resident kills. =/ One of them was obviously Fierce Deity, due to the dual-handed sword. As to the other...I'm guessing it'd be mafia, but I'm not sure.

Well, since I nearly got lynched yesterday, I'm here, to like, defend myself.
Although I don't think lynching just because someone didn't post is reasonable, I can see why it'd happen. 
As to the reason why I didn't post, it was because I simply had nothing to contribute, and just putting "oh yeah i agree with so and so" wouldn't exactly help this move along. Bandwagoning when we have no real leads wouldn't help either. Although, I admit, I should have joined in on the discussion. But oh well, here I am.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Alright, after looking up a picture of the Fierce Deity, I'm definitely going to have to agree that the first one was by him. The latter couldn't be a lover (people can't exactly strangle themselves) and there's really no reason for the Mystery Mask to strangle someone when he uses a bow and arrow for his kills, so Leafstorm probably got hit by the mafia.



> Although I don't think lynching just because someone didn't post is reasonable,


It's kind of a last resort thing and it's kind of too bad because it wouldn't be a problem if everyone had the same hours. The idea is that people who haven't posted are more likely to not post in the future than people who have posted, and so if you're not killing a quiet mafia than you're killing someone unhelpful, which isn't the worst thing. Also, it's way easier to get people to vote for someone who isn't posting than someone who is. Totally unrelated people get defensive about a poster getting lynched.

It's really better if everyone joins in on the discussion. Even if you don't know things, you can make your own analysis of the death or help vote for someone or hint at things that you know for some reason, and then instead of having a bunch of people going "noooo" then we can analyze posts or something! It's more interesting and more useful.

(also you knew about the Fierce Deity's weapon, so you've played the game, right? That's useful.)

I guess you're not an alien since you don't seem too inclined to get yourself killed, but you could still be a mafia who didn't bother coming yesterday since there were only three votes. I don't know.

In the spirit of the deceased Leafstorm, I'm thinking that we should possibly start with some role information today. The doctors clearly aren't doing as well as we could hope and there might not be long left for them to keep trying, and if the inspector is still alive he obviously isn't even trying to give us any hints.

I'm increasingly worried about dying in the night now that the other person who was talking a lot is gone, so I'll share some information with you guys if we're doing that today.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Oh, you guys are so boring! It's nearly twenty-four hours and there are only two posts, one of which is mine!

I may as well just die in the night because _I am apparently the only one playing._

I have information because I formed a secret alliance, but whether or not I tell you guys about it is absolutely irrelevant because you aren't even here. I'll tell you one thing, though.

I am mafia.

In fact, I'm the Blast Mask. What are you going to do about it?

Absolutely nothing. You're not playing!

But even if you do, I'll blow you up in the name of Majora.

Because this game sucks.

_Where are all of you?_


----------



## .... (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I might give you guys more time. 

So post and lynch, or be possibly killed by Majora.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

The more time will have no effect. No one's out there. D:

Even though posted in giant letters that I'm mafia. 8[

Leafstorm why did you have to die. :C


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON WILL CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

OH MY GOD MOON CRASH AAAH
GUYS GET IN HERE >[
PEOPLE WILL BE CRUSHED
ALL OF TERMINA WILL DIE
WHICH INCLUDES THE COWS

but anyways
The most likely reason is because there's other Mafia threads like, overtaking this one with new posts and such.

STILL PEOPLE SHOULD JOIN IN THIS DISCUSSION

also; ooh are we roleclaiming
that would make things interesting


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I know~ >.<

That's why I added the capslock~


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Yes someone is finally here! Getting to be too late though.

I don't care if there are too many mafia threads. 8[ THE MOON WON'T CRASH INTO THE OTHER MAFIA THREADS, YOU GUYS.

Yes we are roleclaiming! I'm mafia. Feel free to add to that aspect of the discussion!


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I'll add more time~


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

How much more time do we get before the moon crashes into Termina and kills us all? Does that count as a win for the Followers of Majora? I mean, considering that they're not posting either except for me, that's not totally fair even though winning would be great.

GUYS HELLO. A MAFIA IS ROLECLAIMING. ...AS MAFIA. DON'T YOU WANT TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT BEFORE THE MOON CRUSHES US?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



> considering that they're not posting either except for me


HEY
i am too posting D:
which means yes i am also mafia~

WHY DON'T YOU PEOPLE COME AND LIKE, YOU KNOW
GET US
OH WAIT YOU AREN'T PARTICIPATING


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

O: Two mafia on the board.

And the innocents can't do anything about it!

INNOCENTS WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT. NOTHING?

WHAT THE HECK?

Editing because I already admitted I am mafia so who cares about suspicion. Guys this is me:






Doesn't that make you want to do something?


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Hiikaru said:


> How much more time do we get before the moon crashes into Termina and kills us all? Does that count as a win for the Followers of Majora? I mean, considering that they're not posting either except for me, that's not totally fair even though winning would be great.


Until I feel like it, which may be tomorrwo.

You guys can just kill off everybody and_ then_ the moon crashes into Termina.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*







Hmm! So we can totally win.

What are the innocents going to do about it now?

Even if they come here, they can't be entirely certain that there's not an activated alien in the midst, or even if they don't believe in an alien, they don't be able to make up their minds on who to kill with Manic Fame and I both hanging out here.

Oh, and guys? Your vigilante is dead. She died in the night. So don't expect any help from her.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

*Vote: Manic Fame.*

Sorry dear, but you dun brought it on yourself.


----------



## Flora (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

So, voting Hiikaru off is basically _not_ a good idea; if he's telling the truth, then he'll probably explode on someone, and if not, then he's probably an activated alien.

In this case, I'll have to go with *Manic Fame* as well.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

*Zora of Termina.*

You brought this upon _yourself_. Although I'm glad you guys are finally _doing_ something.

Oy, Manic Fame, remember that I can blow someone up for you if one of us gets scheduled for a lynch today. If we don't end up getting hit with any majority, obviously I'd like to stay alive as long as possible, but, you know, I have the power.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Oh yeah, you're _frightening.

_But you've outed yourselves. Even if you blow me up, what are the odds now? You've sealed your fate. After this, they only have to find _one._


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I'd imagine the odds are pretty good if the innocents continue to be so inactive!

Also, I'm not entirely convinced you can round up enough people to kill off Manic Fame.

(Hey, Mawile, does the Blast Mask count as a mafia that has to be killed?)

Are you sure it's just one without Manic Fame? The sign-up thread says two Garos plus the Majora's Mask.

(edited because I typed Manic Fame's name wrong argh)


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Blast Mask counts as a *follower*.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm not really scared. A majority seems to be really hard to get. Only two other people have posted here. The others are still off doing something else. o-o
And yes, there are two other Garo's masks. Which adds up to four mafia, including Blast Mask.

So I'd say we have a pretty good chance at the moment~


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Excellent.

I've been planning for a while now to claim Blast Mask when the opportunity presented itself, but I didn't realize another follower would appear!

We have four followers against, what, four innocents? Three if the Mystery Mask chose our side? I'm shaking in my boots here. Just what do you guys think you can do to us?


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Oh yeah, Mawile, since we have eight people, how many votes have to be in total before you'll count majority?


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Um, I'd say at least half.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I am claiming to be a member of the *FOLLOWERS*

But I won't tell you which position.

*Zora of Termina*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Lost interest a while ago, don't really care; that was simply a last-ditch flail for those that do...which appear to be only the mafia at this point. I asked Manic to ask Hiikaru to blow me up, but it'd be faster to just say it here. :l

Besides, I have a project to work on at the moment. Even if you all were innocent I'd likely forget to post.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*



Cheatmaster said:


> I am claiming to be a member of the *FOLLOWERS*
> 
> But I won't tell you which position.
> 
> *Zora of Termina*


Nice! We're even and we have three followers wandering around the thread that the innocents can't do a thing about.

That's 4/8 total votes, which is at least half - someone else want to come in to rid us of the tie? (What happens during a tie?)

You almost died a while back, you know, Cheatmaster. I guess it's lucky for the followers that it was decided you were just a newbie innocent.



> I asked Manic to ask Hiikaru to blow me up, but it'd be faster to just say it here. :l


Hey, I'm not planning to waste my lone power on someone who just stated they're likely to forget to post! Do aliens win if the Blast Mask bombs them in active mode...?


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [POST OR ELSE THE MOON MAY CRASH INTO TERMINA] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

I have no idea.

No.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [I want this game to end already.] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

ooh wait i haven't voted yet

*Zora of Termina*

<3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [I want this game to end already.] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

Meh, I'm also a *follower*. Not telling you who, though.

*Zora of Termina*


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [I want this game to end already.] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

So innocents, we have one Blast Mask and three Garo's mask, but one of them is secretly Majora's Mask

What you gunna do 'bout it?


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [I want this game to end already.] Majora's Mask Mafia [Day 2]*

The sun is slowly setting over Termina.

An arrow is shot through Zora of Termina's head, killing her. Flora and Ashes then comes running up to the dead body.

"Why you? I just want to be with you forever..."

She then stabs herself in the heart with the fatal arrow.

*Zora of Termina was a resident. Flora and Ashes was a resident.*

The moon then comes flying into Termina. The followers celebrate, for they have achived their goal.

*The followers have won.*


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow. WHO KILLED ME? :P Mawile, what roles did everyone have?


----------



## Mai (Oct 6, 2010)

HIIIKARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! BARUBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! CHEATMAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSTERRRRRRRRR!!!!!Also Manic Fame.

WHO KILLED ME?!!!_ I_ WAS THE INSPECTOR! I inspected Zora first, then Barubu. That's why I defended her.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

Hooray, mafia win!

Leafstorm PMed me during the first or second day to ask for an alliance and was surprised when I told her I was the Blast Mask, but she elected not to kill me and revealed that she was the Fierce Deity. She ended up killing Charizard2k and Werefish. The former PMed me as a ghost to tell me he was a healer, which was friendly, but ghost PMs weren't actually allowed so I had to pretend it didn't exist. Although, I don't suppose it would have changed much.

Leafstorm gets some amount of the glory for being on my team.

Pretty much since I got the role PM (actually, kind of before) I was thinking of revealing myself as mafia just to see what happened. A mafia wouldn't do that, so I couldn't be mafia, but that would be too obviously an alien move, but I could just be a really crazy alien... Either way, I'd either blow you guys up or turn full blast Keaton and destroy Termina. So then the innocents couldn't destroy me, but the mafia would _probably_ realize I wasn't an alien (I think they got in a kill every night) and elect not to kill me. Probably.

After Leafstorm's death was obviously the opportune time to reveal my status as Blast Mask. I wanted some others to reveal theirs first just so I could be even more dramatic about it (or something), which didn't work out, but then my reveal brought _every other mafia member into the open_.

You inactive innocents suck, but rest assured we would have won anyway once we were all here. Four on four, and your Fierce Deity, Inspector, and at least one healer six feet under? There was no hope.

Terrorist seemed like a pretty difficult role even after my alien victory, but I survived with flying colours. Again!

But _someday_ I will get to win with the innocent team and then you guys will see that I am always a talkative pro-lynch. 8[



dragonair said:


> HIIIKARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! BARUBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! Also Manic Fame.
> 
> WHO KILLED ME?!!!_ I_ WAS THE INSPECTOR! I inspected Zora first, then Barubu. That's why I defended her.


Pssst Dragonair I don't think Barubu is in this game.

I think the mafia killed you! The Fierce Deity didn't, anyway, and since she didn't kill on the first night and we never got up to three kills, I don't think the Mystery Mask chose bow.

Also I think Manic Fame was Majora's Mask. He sort of implied it in his PM where I asked who to explode if he died for some reason (he said Flora). I mentioned that the Fierce Deity was dead at their hands, and he was like "Oh, so I sorta got a good kill."

*Some of the Roles*

   1.  dragonair - Inspector
   2. Manic Fame - Majora's Mask?
   3. Zora of Termina - Lover
   4. demonickittens - ????
   5. Worst Username Ever - Garo?
   6. Flora and Ashes - Lover
   7. RespectTheBlade - ????
   8. Charizard2K - Healer
   9. Hiikaru - Blast Mask
  10. werefish5 - ????
  11. Cheatmaster - Garo?
  12. [O] - ????
  13. Leafstorm - Fierce Deity


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay, we won! and I posted once!

(seriously, guys, why didn't anybody suspect the least active person?)

I was a Garo's mask.


----------



## Mai (Oct 6, 2010)

> HIIIKARUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! BARUBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! Also Manic Fame.
> 
> WHO KILLED ME?!!! I WAS THE INSPECTOR! I inspected Zora first, then Barubu. That's why I defended her.
> ______
> Pssst Dragonair I don't think Barubu is in this game.


Oh, sorry Barubu. I _always_ think Cheatmaster is you for some reason. BUT STILL.  I knew he was mafia.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Yay, we won! and I posted once!
> 
> (seriously, guys, why didn't anybody suspect the least active person?)
> 
> I was a Garo's mask.


What the heck?! Someone lied about being Garo? But why? Didn't they want innocents to win? D:

There were way too many super inactive people to really suspect any of them. Also! Why are mafia so inactive if they really think it'll make them suspicious? Look at me, talkative alien and talkative terrorist and I won both times. Clearly activity is the way to go. Plus it makes the game funner. If you're not talking, aren't you just sitting around waiting for night so you can do something...?



dragonair said:


> Oh, sorry Barubu. I _always_ think Cheatmaster is you for some reason. BUT STILL.  I knew he was mafia.


O:

Cheatmaster you almost got killed _twice over!_ Leafstorm and I almost decided to kill you, _and_ the inspector discovered you. You are one lucky Garo.

So, does that mean Worst Username Ever was the not-actually-a-Garo?

Worst Username Ever: Why do you betray your team? D: I mean, it helped my team. But still!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 6, 2010)

Nooope.
Flora was the Lover, I was the alien.
If I had kept my mouth shut after the first post, you likely would've gone after me during the night, activating me, and then I could have done all the big talk during the day and won flawlessly since it would've been both a win for me and a Lover win (we asked).

My Chessmaster skills need some work.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 6, 2010)

Psst, Hiikaru. I'm a he. :P


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 6, 2010)

Leafstorm said:


> Psst, Hiikaru. I'm a he. :P


D: ...

Whoops.

Sorry.

I really thought I had checked your gender.



> Nooope.
> Flora was the Lover, I was the alien.
> If I had kept my mouth shut after the first post, you likely would've gone after me during the night, activating me, and then I could have done all the big talk during the day and won flawlessly since it would've been both a win for me and a Lover win (we asked).
> 
> My Chessmaster skills need some work.


Alien lover! Those things are scary. Practicepracticepractice.


----------



## .... (Oct 6, 2010)

The forum ate my post :(

1.  dragonair - Inspector
   2. Manic Fame - Majora's Mask
   3. Zora of Termina - Keaton
   4. demonickittens - Captain
   5. Worst Username Ever - ??? [mafia/bow]
   6. Flora and Ashes - Lover
   7. RespectTheBlade - Garo
   8. Charizard2K - Healer
   9. Hiikaru - Blast Mask
  10. werefish5 - Captain
11. Cheatmaster - Garo
  12. [O] - Healer
  13. Leafstorm - Fierce Deity


----------



## .... (Oct 7, 2010)

Night Action Log (in order by date received)

Night 1
-dragonair inspected Zora
-Flora chose Zora
-demonickittens targeted [O] (failed)
-[O] healed Flora
-Manic Fame killed [O]
-WUE chose the followers and the bow

Night 2
-Leafstorm kills Charizard2K
-dragonair does this:


> As the wearer of the Mask of _Truth_, I truthfully want to inspect and find the legitimatacy and truthfulness of Cheatmaster's unspoken claim to be a truthful citizen who tells the truth and truthfully wants the mafia to be killed and truthfully not a part of Majora's untruthful and horrendous mafia. I am truthfully unsure of this, but I see no other glaring suspects who are most likely lying and being _untruthful_ about their alignment, although I have my doubts about Hiikaru and others. Therefore, I request that you reveal to me the truth about whether he is innocent or mafia. Signed, The Mask of _TRUTH_
> 
> _*SO TELL ME THE TRUTH!!!!!!!*_


-Charizard2K heals Zora
-WUE kills dragonair
-werefish5 targeted Hiikaru (failed)

Night 3
-Leafstorm kills werefish5
-Manic Fame kills Leafstorm

It was a fun game, guys~


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, both healers went out quick.... grrrr.


----------

